# Fallas en condensadores de placa base



## gduran

Buenas a todos

Dispongo de 9 mini PC EZgo E7 que presentan un problema en los condensadores. El problema es que se apagan sin motivo aparente cuando se calientan y al abrirlos he descubierto que los condensadores rezuman líquido (sudan) pero se me plantean un par de dudas:

- si los condensadores vienen defectuosos ¿basta con cambiarlos por otros de igual voltaje y capacidad?
- si por el contrario es problema de diseño ¿deberia montar condensadores de mas voltaje/capacidad?

Bueno, espero que alguien me sepa dar una respuesta o al menos indicarme un camino, si mueren un par de ellos por el camino no pasa nada, seguirán quedando 7.
Cuando disponga de fotos las pondré aquí.

Salu2


----------



## gduran

Bueno, lo mio definitivamente no es la electrónica (un poco de soldador, un poco de estaño y un poco de maña, pero poco más).

Buscando en San Google encontré un interesante artículo, por lo que supongo que debo sustituir los condensadores defectuosos por otros "mejores"

Salu2!



> Una producción defectuosa de condensadores electrolíticos está causando problemas en las placas madre de varios fabricantes.
> 
> Los condensadores electrolíticos son componentes electrónicos que se emplean en muchos dispositivos electrónicos, como radios y televisores. Los ordenadores no son una excepción, y es inevitable encontrarse una docena o más de estos elementos en cualquier placa madre.
> 
> Sin embargo, desde hace un año más o menos se ha descubierto que muchos condensadores revientan, comprometiendo el funcionamiento del ordenador.
> 
> *Sin peligro*
> 
> Hay que recalcar que esta pequeña explosión no es peligrosa en absoluto para el usuario: se produce dentro de la caja del ordenador, y es tan pequeña que es incapaz de causar destrozo alguno. El problema es que desde ese momento el ordenador comenzará a mostrar fallos intermitentes.
> 
> *Las razones*
> 
> Un condensador electrolítico se compone de dos largas tiras de aluminio entre las que se halla una tira de papel empapado en un líquido electrolito. Estas tiras se enrollan y sellan en forma de pequeños cilindros con dos terminales saliendo de un extremo. El dispositivo no mide más de un centímetro de alto y uno de diámetro.
> 
> El electrolito es un compuesto que tiene varios ingredientes. Uno de ellos está destinado a absorber y diluir en el líquido el gas hidrógeno que se produce durante el funcionamiento del dispositivo. Si este proceso falla, el hidrógeno generado va hinchando el cilindro, hasta que éste no soporta la presión y revienta. Para evitar problemas (como, por ejemplo, salpicaduras en la cara de un supuesto observador), la base del condensador se fabrica con goma para que, en caso de sobrepresión, el electrolito se derrame por abajo en vez de saltar por todas partes.
> 
> *Errores confusos*
> 
> Los condensadores electrolíticos se usan normalmente para eliminar espúreos y ruído en las líneas de alimentación de los circuitos electrónicos. Cuando un condensador de una placa madre falla, deja de eliminar buena parte de este ruído, el cual puede afectar a la memoria, procesador, etc. El resultado son datos erroneos que pueden llevar a que el ordenador se cuelgue.
> 
> El problema es que estos errores se suelen asociar con fallos en el software, por lo que es probable que el usuario reinstale el sistema operativo y los programas en un intento de corregir el problema, y no se le pase por la cabeza que el fallo es de hardware.
> 
> *Están en todas partes*
> 
> El gran problema de éstos condensadores es que son fabricados por empresas específicas, por lo que es perfectamente normal que varios fabricantes de placas madre usen condensadores provenientes de éstos fabricantes de condensadores defectuosos. Esto significa que, a priori, no hay ninguna marca que se salve.
> 
> Por otra parte, la razón de que haya varios fabricantes cuyos condensadores sean defectuosos se debe a que casi todos compran el electrolito a empresas químicas que no tienen nada que ver con ellos. Si unos cuantos se lo compran a una empresa cuyo electrolito no está bien realizado, todos sus condensadores fallarán.
> 
> De momento, sólo dos marcas han confirmado que sus condensadores fallan: IBM y ABIT; el resto guarda silencio, a pesar de que muchos reparadores aficcionados han encontrado fallos de condensadores en placas de prácticamente todos los fabricantes.
> 
> La solución que han adoptado IBM y ABIT ha sido cambiar a un proveedor japonés, pues los condensadores defectuosos provienen todos de Taiwan. Otros fabricantes también han cambiado, pero sin dar explicaciones.
> 
> *Sin reparación*
> 
> Aunque en los E.E.U.U. hay algunos técnicos que se dedican a sustituir condensadores reventados de placas madre, son en el fondo gente "aficionada", los cuales reciben una media de diez placas defectuosas al día. En un servicio técnico normal, sin embargo, se sustituye la placa madre por una nueva, pues debido al precio de mano de obra resulta muchísimo más barato que desoldar los condensadores averiados y soldar unos nuevos.
> 
> Por supuesto, hay que recordar que este fallo está cubierto por la garantía del equipo, por lo que si se detecta dentro de dicho período se podrá cambiar la placa sin coste para el usuario.


----------



## fff

Saludos a mi me paso algo con una placa base similar, era una txpro con un cpu amd duron 700 mhz, y al lado del socket tenia 4 condensadores cuyo valores no me acuerdo en este momento, la cosa es q tenia los condensadores abiertos en la parte de arriba como estallados, pero aun funcionaba, inestable, pero funcionaba, camine kilometros por casas de repuesto de elctronica y no consegui los benditos condensadores, creo que eran de 6,3 v pero lo otro realmente no me acuerdo


----------



## tiopepe123

Debes plantearte en cambiar de placa si estas a tiempo.
SEa como sea esta chundo.

Primero mira la fuente que seguro que tambien tiene, cambialos y vuelve a probar si funciona el ordenador.

Si tienes suerte el ordenador funcionara con los condensadores abiertos, el mio lleba 2 años con los condensadores abiertos y funciona perfectamente.

Si sigue fallando prueba de cambiar los de la placa madre pero son muy dificiles de desoldar porque las placas de circuito impreso son de ocho capas o mas.

Como los condensadores son baratos y como la placa ya esta muerta es probar si hay suerte.

Debes romper los condensadores sin desoldalos (podrias romper conexiones internas), yo lo que hice con cuidado es romperlos moviendolos con cuidado hasta que las patillas se rompieron, pero tambien puedes romper el bote todo con cuidado, suena bruto pero es la unica forma de cambiarlos.
Luego lo sueldas directamente sobre los pad lo mas cerca de la placa, Quedan volando pero no pasa nada y finalmente con cola caliente los fijas para darles rigidez.

Es una autentica chapuza, pero no hay otra forma, si intentas desoldarlos rmoperas la placa con seguridad.


NOTA: Si no encuentras el condensador con el valor original escogue el siguiente mas cerca no pasa nada, ademas mira que sean de 105ºC

ejemplo
Original            tienda
680uF/6,3V      1000uF/16V

Recuerda mas tension mayor tamaño fisico
Recuerda mayor capacidad mas tamaño.

En las placas no sobra espacio.

Habeces es el chipset que se ha roto consumiendo mas de la cuento y no hay solucion.


----------



## ANGEL TEMP

tiopepe123 tienes razón. Yo intente reparar una placa cambiando los condensadores y la jodí. Es mejor abrirlos por medio y soldar sobre las patillas. a veces tambien fallan los Mosfet que están al lado de los condensadores. Se podría intentar cambiarlos, pero es complicado. Un saludo,


----------



## fff

La cosa es que la que tengo continua funcionando, pero despues de 1 u 2 horas el sistema operativo se cuelga (windows XP, 2000, etc), la reinicio y lo mismo, la tengo por ahi arrumada, voy a retomarla y tratar de conseguir unos condensadores con valores cercanos, y hacer el procedimiento amablemente explicado, el cpu es un duron de 700 mhz, no es gran cosa, pero es un buen procesador y seria una lastima perderlo por una placa base que es dificil conseguir en estos dias, muchas gracias saludos


----------



## edhin

Yo he cambiado varias veces condensadores dañados en una gran variedad de placas madre sin problemas. Es solo cuestion de tener cuidado al momento de sacar el condensador. Les doy mi metodo:

Antes que nada cuando es la primera vez hay que armarse de valor. Ahi va:

Añado un poco de estaño a los terminales del condensador en cuestion, luego caliento un poco un terminal e inclino el condensador, caliento el otro lado y los emparejo, sigo hasta sacarlo completamente, todo esto sin forzar mucho, a veces se pone duro pero es cuestion de hacerlo con firmeza tampoco es de vidrio. El estaño que se añade por lo general sale tambien con los terminales, aun asi quedan tapados los agujeros.

Para poner el nuevo le corto las patas (Si mi profesor de laboratorio leyera esto me pondria de cabeza ) dejando unos 4 mm. Una pata ligeramente (1mm quizas) mas grande que la otra. Coloco el condensador y caliento el agujero de la placa que aun tiene estaño y meto la pata mas grande(Obviamente respetando la polaridad no se vayan a dar un susto luego) pero solo un poco, luego caliento el otro lado y asi hasta que entre lo suficiente, dejen 1 mm por si vuelve a fallar, asi no se inchara por encima hasta reventar. Hecho esto corto por debajo el sobrante hasta emparejarlo con el resto de componentes.

Sobre los valores que uso. Ya se dijo que se usaran los mas cercanos, yo me he topado con los mismos valores en varios modelos de placas (1000uF a 6.3V y 10V-son los que mas fallan-, 1500 a 6.3V, 3300uF a 6.3,2200uF a 6.3V) los valores que encuentro en tiendas son por lo general de mas voltaje de 10 o 16V(mas largos pero no mas gruesos), y si no encuentro alguno por ahi tengo que deshuesar alguna placa que no tiene remedio. 

Sobre los mosfets solo logre cambiar uno con exito, y me costo mucho trabajo, no se los recomiendo a menos que valga realmente la pena y la paga.

De esta manera eh logrado salvar muchas reliquias mias y las de varios clientes. Hasta ahora no tengo quejas. Haganlo con cuidado no doy garantias si no lo hago yo. Saludos


----------



## Zurki

Hola edhin.... tengo la necesidad de cambiar los condensadores que aparecen en la imagen porque se ven que estan muy deteriorados y la placa hace cosas raras....

tengo varias dudas...
1.cuando añades el estaño te refieres a la parte de abajo de la placa....verdad.
2.como detecto la polaridad en la patilla del condensador.
3.Yo tengo un estañador (JBC 30S ) este va bien ?

salu2


----------



## tjdor

Zurki dijo:
			
		

> tengo varias dudas...
> 1.cuando añades el estaño te refieres a la parte de abajo de la placa....verdad.
> 2.como detecto la polaridad en la patilla del consensador.
> 3.Yo tengo un estañador (JBC 30S ) este va bien ?


1.- Para soldar tienes que soldar por la cara de las pistas no? pues donde añadiras el estaño, donde quieres soldar.
2.- Los condensadores electroliticos (como es el caso) tienen polaridad, la patilla que tiene sobre el plastico unas rallitas blancas es el negativo, esa patilla va a la masa, pero como veo que no te defiendes mucho con la electronica, ponlos igual que los quitas, (en este caso a la izquierda de la imagen la patilla que tiene esas ralllitas)
3.- Ese estañador es de 25W yo creo que ira bien


----------



## Zurki

hola tjdor.....t agradezco tu ayuda y seguiré tus indicaciones.


----------



## Gubirson

hola muchacho bueno como yo tengo experiencia con las pistolas de aire caliente yo me he cambiado varios condensadores de esa forma caliento la placa por debajo sin acercarla mucho a la placa la puedes abombar y retiro el condensador y coloco uno nuevo, ojo nunca aplique aire caliente por encima de la placa porque a sierta temperatura explotan los condensadores y es muy peligroso para el usuario.

miren este caso tengo una placa madre asrock y repare un amplificador casero pero en muy mal estado y ya estaba bien el caso es que las placas estaban sueltas y lo fuy a colocar con la pc y me quemo el integrado de audio realteck. la pc me presentaba ese conflicto de hardware y en ocaiones se me reiniciaba cuando intentaba abrir multimedia sin quere era fijo que se reiniciaria bueno aplique calor por debajo de la placa bastante flux para acelerar el proceso de desoldar y retire el integrado y listo quedo bien mi placa le coloque una tarjeta de audio pci, y bueno he estado esperando conseguirme con el integrado realteck de alguna otra placa para volverlo a montar            


bueno saludosssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

